# Avez-vous été confronté à cette mystérieuse panne d'Orange ?



## augusterre (19 Février 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Mardi, ma Airbox Orange est tombée en rade (réseau lent). Je suis resté sans connexion ou presque, puis la connexion marchant mieux, j'ai fait des recherches à propos du débit lent d'Orange. Sur cette page, voici moult articles sur le sujet. Partagez-moi vos problèmes, le type d'appareils Orange que vous utilisez, etc... pour voir si cette panne est virulente, car elle s'avère quand même bizarre.
Merci beaucoup


----------



## peyret (19 Février 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Mardi, ma Airbox Orange est tombée en rade (réseau lent). Je suis resté sans connexion ou presque, puis la connexion marchant mieux, j'ai fait des recherches à propos du débit lent d'Orange. Sur cette page, voici moult articles sur le sujet. Partagez-moi vos problèmes, le type d'appareils Orange que vous utilisez, etc... pour voir si cette panne est virulente, car elle s'avère quand même bizarre.
> Merci beaucoup


Salut,

...le lien mène à cette page   , normal ?


----------



## Lamahi (19 Février 2021)

Bonsoir,




peyret a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> ...le lien mène à cette page   , normal ?
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 215287


Idem


----------



## augusterre (20 Février 2021)

peyret a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> ...le lien mène à cette page   , normal ?
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 215287





Lamahi a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> 
> 
> Idem


Oups ! Pardonnez-moi, je ne sais pas ce qui s'est passé...
Voilà un nouveau lien...


----------



## boninmi (20 Février 2021)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu un message de Sosh Mercredi 10/02 à 11 h 41 m'informant de services Livebox perturbés et rétablis en fin de journée. N'étant pas chez moi ce jour là, je n'ai pas été impacté. Mon Airbox m'a semblé fonctionner normalement pendant le jour précédent.

Des incidents chez Orange, il y en a comme je suppose chez les autres fournisseurs. Il semble y en avoir eu effectivement un peu plus hier vers midi comme signalé sur Downdetector. Cela ne me semble pas particulièrement inhabituel ni forcément très mystérieux. Une saturation liée aux vacances, ou autre cause conjoncturelle, pourrait être une explication relativement banale.

Je regarde la télé sur le rateau, et je ne regarde pas 150 chaines. Ça marche assez bien. "Fifty seven channels and nothing on", comme dit Bruce Springsteen.


----------



## boninmi (23 Février 2021)

@MacSeries , où habites-tu ? Si c'est dans la région ARA, tu as peut-être été affecté par ces "incidents". 
Orange distribue des clés 4G pour ses abonnés pour leur permettre de se connecter, le réseau mobile étant rétabli, contrairement au réseau box, le centre de Crest étant HS.


----------



## augusterre (24 Février 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> région ARA


J'habite effectivement en région de Lyon.


boninmi a dit:


> Orange distribue des clés 4G pour ses abonnés pour leur permettre de se connecter


Pas de changement pour moi (mon seul point d'accès Wi-Fi est mon Airbox chez moi (pas d'abonnement fibre ni ADSL), un proche a les mêmes problèmes en 4g illimitée, mais ça ressemble à un forfait vidé pour moi et pour ce proche, étrange... à voir.


----------



## boninmi (24 Février 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> J'habite effectivement en région de Lyon.
> 
> Pas de changement pour moi (mon seul point d'accès Wi-Fi est mon Airbox chez moi (pas d'abonnement fibre ni ADSL), un proche a les mêmes problèmes en 4g illimitée, mais ça ressemble à un forfait vidé pour moi et pour ce proche, étrange... à voir.


Tu as un forfait Let's Go avec ton Airbox ? Lorsque tu es au bout de ton forfait le débit est ralenti, et on n'arrive plus à faire grand chose. Tu peux payer pour des Go complémentaires pour recharger ponctuellement ton forfait. L'Airbox est bien pour des besoins ponctuels et limités, mais dépend de la qualité locale du réseau. Je m'en sers pour un second appartement où je me rends de façon épisodique et personnellement cette solution me convient et est moins onéreuse qu'un second abonnement.


----------



## maxou56 (9 Mars 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> un proche a les mêmes problèmes en 4g illimitée


Bonsoir,
4G ilimité chez orange? C'est très récent (et c'est un forfait téléphone, utilisable aussi avec un modem), avant orange ne proposait pas d'illimité. Généralement il y a xxGo et après ça ne coupe pas mais c'est très très formatent réduit.


> Au-delà du volume internet inclus dans votre offre, le débit internet est fortement ralenti (128Kbit/s).







Sinon en forfait modem, c'est par exemple 60Go max pour les airbox et 200Go pour la box4G.

Après si tu utilises la 4G car ta connexion internet (ADSL) est trop faible. Il y a aussi la 4G box de Bouygues qui est illimité à 42€.


----------



## augusterre (9 Mars 2021)

Ne vous inquiétez pas, le problème est réglé depuis le 1/03. Connexion stable partout.


----------

